# Joined the reserves! And now the tough part!



## slowstrummer (26 Apr 2011)

Gentlemen ... finally I have joined the Reserves here in Montreal ... the Blackwatch! I have returned to University and must complete my Bachelors degree.  I joined up as a Second Lieutenant.  I want to go full time after I earn my degree. What I need is advice on how to prepare myself to get into top shape before they kick my head head with basic.  Right now I do two sets of 45 to fifty pushups twice daily, every second day I run a minimum of
2 to 3 miles.  I have joined a gym.  I stand 6 feet tall and weigh 170 lbs. I am 47 years old.  I know that I have a hell of a lot more to do.  Let me have it! What is your advice?

Thanks!

Slowstrummer


----------



## Miko (26 Apr 2011)

slowstrummer said:
			
		

> I am 47 years old.



Holy *&%$.
Congrats, good on ya, lad! Best of luck!


----------



## Scarth (26 Apr 2011)

slowstrummer said:
			
		

> I stand 6 feet tall and weigh 170 lbs.



I couldn't help but read that in a Bruce Buffer voice lol


----------



## Jaydub (26 Apr 2011)

slowstrummer said:
			
		

> Gentlemen ... finally I have joined the Reserves here in Montreal ... the Blackwatch! I have returned to University and must complete my Bachelors degree.  I joined up as a Second Lieutenant.  I want to go full time after I earn my degree. What I need is advice on how to prepare myself to get into top shape before they kick my head head with basic.  Right now I do two sets of 45 to fifty pushups twice daily, every second day I run a minimum of
> 2 to 3 miles.  I have joined a gym.  I stand 6 feet tall and weigh 170 lbs. I am 47 years old.  I know that I have a hell of a lot more to do.  Let me have it! What is your advice?
> 
> Thanks!
> ...



I'd say you're off to a very good start already.  You're in excellent shape for a 47 year old.
The only thing I would recommend is incorporating sit-ups into your routine.  

Good luck!


----------



## Searyn (27 Apr 2011)

several different types of sit-ups preferably. Need to work all the core muscles.


----------



## JBrock (27 Apr 2011)

Sounds like your in better shape then most of the mid twenty year olds I know. You're off to a great start slowstrummer, upper body strength and a good cardio routine are always important in my mind.


----------



## runormal (28 Apr 2011)

Better shape then me and I was considering to join the reserves.  I will have to start actually working out.


----------



## Nauticus (28 Apr 2011)

I'd incorporate some jogging, too. You'll be doing a _lot_ of that.

Good luck and congrats!


----------



## Class-Senior (28 Apr 2011)

Sounds to me like you are doing well for the physical, you wont find that aspect of Basic very difficult.
I am only one year younger than you and I just finished Basic (BMOQ Mod 1).

The challenge is not only physical. Keep a sense of humor and try your best.


----------



## BDTyre (19 May 2011)

Start doing some brisk walks with a decent backpack. Start small and slowly add weight.  Once you're comfortable with 30lbs or so, start adding distance. Its a different animal than running all together.

If you really want to spice things up, go for jogs/runs with a lightly weighted pack. You'll find it will wear you out quicker than running without the weight. I regularly run for an hour with about 15 to 20 pounds (works out to about 8 to 10k depending on a number of things) and I've found it really helped my endurance (something you will need lots of in the infantry).

Good luck!


----------



## slowstrummer (19 May 2011)

Wow!  Guys thanks a lot.  The running bit for an hour with the 25 to 30 lbs!  Hell I better get on that right away!

Best!

Stacy


----------



## George Wallace (20 May 2011)

slowstrummer said:
			
		

> Wow!  Guys thanks a lot.  The running bit for an hour with the 25 to 30 lbs!  Hell I better get on that right away!
> 
> Best!
> 
> Stacy



Whoa!   Full STOP!  Don't be too gung ho.  It is called "Weight Load WALKING" for a reason.  Too many people were getting leg and back injuries from running in combat boots and carrying loads.  The idea was to WALK carrying a load to build up endurance and prevent leg, knee and back injuries.  Running is a totally different matter and best done properly dressed/equiped and is completely different from ruck marching.  Even at Nijmegen one is not allowed to run.


----------



## BDTyre (20 May 2011)

Perhaps I should have clarified my statement better. When running with weight I carry half or less than I do on a weighted march, and I go at a slower pace. I also dress properly - I am no doing this in combat boots, but proper runners. Definitely do not be running with 30lbs in combat boots for an hour - GW brings up an excellent point. I also built up to this; I've been running for 8 years and it was only in the past 8 months or so that I started incorporating weight into my runs, and I made sure I built up to it (initially I only took a pack with me in order to carry a light jacket for after my run, or as an easy way to return movie rentals).

To be honest, there are very few times I've run in boots and pretty much all of them have been in training scenarios and generally it was 200m or less.


----------



## CDNGamma (20 May 2011)

lip work outs.. as an officer youll be kissing alot off @$$


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 May 2011)

CDNGamma said:
			
		

> lip work outs.. as an officer youll be kissing alot off @$$


Anything else useful to contribute?


----------



## Redeye (20 May 2011)

slowstrummer said:
			
		

> Gentlemen ... finally I have joined the Reserves here in Montreal ... the Blackwatch! I have returned to University and must complete my Bachelors degree.  I joined up as a Second Lieutenant.  I want to go full time after I earn my degree. What I need is advice on how to prepare myself to get into top shape before they kick my head head with basic.  Right now I do two sets of 45 to fifty pushups twice daily, every second day I run a minimum of
> 2 to 3 miles.  I have joined a gym.  I stand 6 feet tall and weigh 170 lbs. I am 47 years old.  I know that I have a hell of a lot more to do.  Let me have it! What is your advice?
> 
> Thanks!
> ...



Run a lot more - runs at the Infantry School are usually a bit longer than that - and get comfortable with your rucksack, you'll be doing a lot of humping when you get to CAP/BMOQ(L), to say nothing of DP 1.1.  Talk to guys from the unit about what to expect on courses - the guys who are more junior will have a feel for what's going on currently, the guys who've been in a little longer can start helping you learn the basics.  The more you know before you leave for the School, the easier it will be for you.


----------

